# New Journal for the New Me



## Kracin (Feb 20, 2005)

well since im new on this forum i guess ill introduce myself first since it is MY journal, my name is Ian, and i live in omaha nebraska, about a year ago i weighed 350 lbs and i started to control my eating and began exercising. 

as of current i am 180 lbs, benching 300 now as my new max

my goal for this is to lose more bodyfat, gain more muscle mass and hopefully rid myself of this extra skin which is holding me back from being truly happy with myself.

here are a couple starting pictures, and we can go off of these for progress of my journal, ill try to take weekly pictures and update as much as i can.

in conjunction im hoping sara will keep hers going as well because she is basically my crutch for this forum 

ill post what im eating really for my daily diet and my exercises starting tomorrow, this is just to start off the thread and introduce myself, and thanks again to sara for showing me this


----------



## sara (Feb 20, 2005)

You very welcome


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome to IM and congrats on your transformation  Very impressive !


----------



## Kracin (Feb 21, 2005)

i plan to keep on transforming too until im satistfied with it, which might take a while lol, so ill have to update frequently.

here is my typical diet plan that i go through daily.

6-7 am:
protein shake (3 scoops whey and 1/4 packet of fat free sugar free pudding mix)
half cup of oats
2 egg whites in the shake, or cooked seperate.
flax oil
megamen vitamins
EC stack

10-11:
quick premade meal replacement bar (made at home)
has oats, pb, banana, whey

1-2 pm:
salmon patty (made with oats, salmon, lemon juice, mustard, and seasonings) about 35/20/10 for the count
can of green beans
half cup of oats
salad
protein shake (3 scoops whey)
Flax oil
EC stack
(i know this meal is sorta big but take into account my job which requires me to move constantly and have a sweat worked up all day long almost)

3-4 pmsometimes 5 depending on when i get off work, never know)
protein shake (1 scoop)
either salmon or chicken
half cup oats

pre-workout (6-7 pm)
1 scoop whey
post workout (8 about)
1 scoop whey
half cup oats
can of green beans

10-11 (before bed)
flax oil
1 cup cottage cheese
1 spoon on natural pb.

(ill have some veggies every once in a while in there somehwere, like salad or a tomato or some green beans if the notion hits me that im a little too hungry for the moment because im very active)

and ive been trying to increase my water intake, especially at work, but its difficult seeing as it makes u have to go to the bathroom every 5 minutes especially when your in constant motion. and thats tough on the job lol, even though i have bathrooms readily available


im losing weight on this setup and still gaining mass. in a little bit ill post my current workout routine which is a lot of high weight low rep lifting to improve my power, which is working great so far cant wait to get started tonight.


----------



## Kimber (Feb 21, 2005)

Kracin--congrats, you look great!


----------



## Kracin (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks! im really trying hard to get my workouts done every night i get home, but its hard after some days of work if i dont do them right after work ya know


----------



## Kracin (Feb 23, 2005)

well today i went to the university of nebraska at omaha (one i will be attending some time in the future) because they actually have a dunk tank and everything to do testing for body fat%, i wanted this test because i wasn't sure how accurate a caliper test would be with the way i am with my weight loss and skin problem. the test was fairly easy and went pretty well, and said i did alot better than most people who come in because they cant sit still with no air in their lungs underwater long enough to get a good result.

well if anyone has seen my pictures, some say i was well under 10%, i felt and thought i looked like about 11% (just from visual inspection and all, and seeing others who had tests done and everything), and i guess having a lot of extra skin really covers up whats there and doesnt allow you to see.

The Results :

Calipers : got me at 6.5% BF....... i was really amazed by that thinking that it was going to be a lot higher, especially for the accuracy of calipers themselves, but while doing the test, the nice lady explained how it measures and where it measures, etc etc. so it sounded like it was going to be possibly more accurate for my since my skin was easily grabable.

Hydrostatic Weigher : Got me at 5% BF....... when i saw this i was really amazed, considering this one is much more accurate, i had no idea i was that low. i was expecting to see something higher so i could work to get to about 7% as a goal!!! but i guess i get to sit here and maintain, and take in as much water as possible in a lame attempt to tighten my skin up :-D, so woo hoo awesome day for me!! 

im Also going to up my calorie intake and try to keep the fats and carbs the same at the same time to continue to build muscle and gain it all now that i know im low enough in bodyfat to be happy with it :-D


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

excellent progress!!




> rid myself of this extra skin which is holding me back from being truly happy with myself.



have you ever spoken to a plastic sugeon about this?  Often time those that loose so much fat have permantly stretched out their skin and may need to have some things fixed up by the surgeon to get them "tight" again.  May be worth just seeking out a consultation to see what they say.



welcome to IM


----------



## sara (Feb 23, 2005)

Congrat on the results!


----------



## Kracin (Feb 23, 2005)

thanks!, for right now im going to maintain my diet and exercise program to see where it gets me. and right now im working on new recipies and seeing what i can throw together to make healthy recipies. cooking really seems to be something i can do every once in a while and enjoy.


which brings me to joining the navy in which im going to be a culinary specialist (yes lol a culinary specialist...... hell ill be steven segal or something!), so ill get free culinary school and everything, and maybe one day you will all know me for making food specifically for bodybuilders and people trying to maintain a figure or lose weight!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2005)

Looks like things are going well.  Great job!


----------



## sara (Feb 25, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> which brings me to joining the navy in which im going to be a culinary specialist (yes lol a culinary specialist...... hell ill be steven segal or something!), so ill get free culinary school and everything, and maybe one day you will all know me for making food specifically for bodybuilders and people trying to maintain a figure or lose weight!



90%


----------



## BritChick (Feb 25, 2005)

Awesome job Kracin... very impressive!!!   
Welcome to IM and good luck with all your goals.


----------



## Kracin (Feb 26, 2005)

phew, just to let everyone know i had to stop my routines for a day or two for the military things, but i am back onto it now, just the usual, update with a picture in a day or two here fo ryou all


----------



## sara (Mar 1, 2005)

Update your  journal


----------



## Kracin (Mar 7, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Update your  journal



ok fine, you asked for it!!!.


since the last update i was actually losing some weight, so i had to up my diet a little bit. doing a cup of oats intstead of a half cup, and im going to try to switch around my salmon with more chicken and more rice so i can avoid the weight loss. especially since my job is probably contributing to the loss as well with me having to run around all day. but at least it helps my abs a lot from all the bending over and picking up going on. also i began CEE and animal pak about 3-4 days ago, so we will see later on also and see if i can get more out of them as well.

updated pictures are here too.


----------



## sara (Mar 8, 2005)

Now eat your oats


----------



## Kracin (Mar 14, 2005)

ok well i started my new routines today. and im combining it with a change of a couple other things ( i know they say its bad to do more than 1 change at a time, but think of it as starting completely new in a way).

started use on animal pak, creatine ethyl ester, upped my flax to 9 pills (9g about), 4 glutamine caps in the morning and after my workout. upped my caloric intake to around 3500 calories. also going to use the power, rep range, shock program to see what i can get for size gain with ll of this. im going to start on a p/rr switch off and leave the shock out for now because im no good with supersets. 

if anyone sees this and wants to give me some advice on how to improve the power portion of my routine (still have to make the rep range part) let me know what you think i could do better. 


Monday:
Chest - Benchpress 
Deltoids - Military press
Gluteus Maximus - Deadlift
Obliques - Inverted Oblique situps

Tuesday: 
Quads - Squats
Biceps - Curls
Calves - Calf raises
Abs - Inverted Situps

Wednesday: Off

Thursday:
Latissimus Dorsi - Chinups
Trapezius - Shrugs
Back - Bent over raw lift
Obliques - Inverted Oblique Situps

Friday:
Biceps - Barbell Curls
Triceps - Barbell Extensions
Chest - Benchpress
Abs - Inverted Situps

saturday: 0ff

sunday: off

i want to do more, but i have things that i can do with my current setup. any suggestions are welcome, the equipment i have available to me are, squat rack, ez curl bar, 300lb olympic weights with straight bar (no free-weight holder for the straight bar, benchpressing done on the rack)

rep range to come soon.

my diet which i upped a little bit currently looks like

6-7am

3 scoops whey
4 eggs
1 cup oats
piece of fruit
3 flax capsules
1 animal pak pack
4 glutmine capsules

10-11 am
usually a small bit of peanuts or peanut butter, whichever i can get ahold of at work

1-2 pm

3 scoops whey
6 oz chicken
1 cup oats
1 can green beans
3 flax capsules

4-5 pm

6 oz chicken
1 cup oats
veggies

(30 mins after meal)
1 animal pak pack
5g Creatine Ethyl Ester

(workout)

post workout

3 scoops whey
5g creatine ethyl ester
1 cup oats
veggies



bedtime meal

1 cup cottage cheese
1.5 tablespoon peanut butter


thtas it for now i guess.... new pictures when i think ive got some progress coming!


----------



## sara (Mar 15, 2005)

Try your best to add in some protein to your 2'nd meal


----------



## Kracin (Mar 21, 2005)

what better way to update than to post some late night pictures of horrible form taken with a shaky hand!.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm curious and don't mean this in a completely positive way, but does loose skin ever decrease or go completely away?


----------



## Kracin (Mar 22, 2005)

it has decreased a little, as i fill it in. notice from the first picture in the thread to these, but its still a problem because i had enough skin to cover a huge body before. and now it doesnt have to cover nearly as much, that much extra skin wont just disappear or stretch back after its been like that for so long. so from my experience of being like this, id say i will definately in my case need surgery to tighten it up more. good thing i can get the navy to pay for it as soon as i go in


----------



## Kracin (Mar 22, 2005)

i guess ill start puttin in my workouts for the days i do them so i have a little more in the way o fupdates in here.

today is the second training day of the week (4 day week, 2 body parts a day)

squats - 5x5@280 (feels like i can do more, but im still a little uncomfortable with them even with my squat rack. i go all the way until my feet feel like im going to have to move them forward to the balls of my feet, but i keep them flat on the floor until that point then go up..... does anyone do this differently or am i doing it wrong, should i go to the balls of my feet?)

shrugs 5x8@250 with the straight bar, these felt great going in the widest motion slower than normal.

stiff legged deadlift 5x8@170 , these are ok, but i wish i had more machines to do things with. it would help to go to a gym, and ive got many options, just none really close enough to me at the moment to just get up and go any time i want.

saving the obliques until next workout because i already did a huge set yesterday on the abs and i want to give them time to rest.

todays workout was kinda meh, the shrugs felt good, but i want to improve the other things and just dont know what to do. also need to do something to make todays scheduled workout more fun, seems like it was more work than fun today...

going to a gym with a friend, or just in general might help with that. help with the squats would be appreciated if anyone reads this


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey buddy, when squatting... my feet stay flat on the floor.

The only things that you should be concerned with is that you back is 'straight' at ALL times.  Don't let it round.  You should squat to the depth at which your femur's are parallel to the ground.  In order to do that, your shoulders have to move 'forward'  and you need to keep the back straight.  While on the positive, you should feel it in your lower back (like a DL).

  I HIGHLY recommend front squats, criss cross style!  They are SO darn cool.  And they feel more 'natural' to me.  

You aren't squatting in a smith machine, are ya?  

AWESOME progress BTW.  I'm jealous, you're bigger than me


----------



## Kracin (Mar 22, 2005)

thanks for the tip luke, good to know i was doing it right, maybe sara is right and its just awkward because im upwards of 6'1 and have to go a bit of a ways to get there. but ill put everything i have into them the next time i do them. i didnt get a good set this time now that i think back on it.

and bigger than you? i doubt that, i saw your gallery... its just trick photography with me, i wish i could be bigger and more rounded like you are, but its all work in progress i guess.

and yes i only have a squat rack that guides the bar (smith machine i guess its called), but i could remove the guides and still be able to hook the bar and everything i guess if that would work better?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

If the bar is guided, you aren't driving through the center of the motion.  It's actually not good for your joints.  

BTW 280lbs x 5 is freakin' AWESOME considering you have a huge range of motion!  I'm 5'10".    Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Deeznuts (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow man. I don't have much advice to give you as I don't have the time to read through the whole journal, but i'm in awe. You are awesome! Congratulations on the weight loss - it's nothing but amazing. The fact that you're actually cut and showing muscle after all that is even more crazy. I'll be sure to follow this journal. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## Kracin (Mar 22, 2005)

ill see about fixin that as soon as i can. i used freeweights the last time i went to the gym and it just about killed me because i havent been able to use them for certain exercises before. ive wanted to, but no spotter and no bench with a place for a free bar, so i guess ill have to improvise for now :-D


----------



## Egoatdoor (Mar 22, 2005)

Kracin, welcome to IM. You've done a fantastic job with your transformation. I just starting reading your Journal. Your nutrition program is very very good. 

In looking at your pictures, you have great arms, front delts and abs. But I noticed that your chest seems hollow and underdeveloped in comparison to your arms and delts and your physique is a bit "up and down" rather than having a v type taper ( which features from a visual perspective wide shoulders relative to a smaller waist). This up and down look may not necessarily be your fault, it could be genetics in that your waist is pre disposed to be a bit wide ( and me, I had the self same issue in the past).

You are focusing on mass and strength and I am wondering if at some point, whether it be now or sometime down the road, if your focus should shift somewhat to improving your visual aesthetics. If this were the case and I were in your shoes, I would place more emphasis on building size and thickness in the pecs plus working on building more upper body width ( to offset the waist) which would involve more intense work on the side delts. This would also include lats, but you are helping this already by doing chins.

The pec work would involve less emphasis on heavy weight low rep training all the time and more work with dumbbells so that more direct emphasis is put on the pecs and less on the front delts and triceps. 

Anyway, those are my thoughts.


----------



## Kracin (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks egoatdoor, i have noticed that as well too often. i know that my chest is small compared to the rest of my muscles, and im working on improving the size of that, i need freeweights though. the remedy on it is coming soon, i might actually go to a gym now since im moving and have to get rid of mostly all my equipment. i do need to find a way to improve my width and size of my shoulders even more though. but they are extremely wide, i dont know anyone else who has a shoulder width as wide as mine is, especially being at 6'1, but ill take a few lat pics and let those show what i need to improve most. need to find the best things to add into my routine to get those results as well too.


----------



## Kracin (Mar 24, 2005)

for some reason, my workouts never look as good on paper as anyone elses, i generally do as heavy as i can for 5 reps to get it flowing right, and do 5 sets when i find out what i can do 5 at, still hard to get the right numbers first. i should probably be writing this down though, but keeping it here will be good enough

today i went to the Y to do this because i am getting tired of this "smith" machine as i guess i have it, but the squat rack as i call it, i cant do everything i want to on it the way i want. i may have to just get rid of it some time here.

Military press: 155x5 (is that even a good weight? thats basically what i could get 5 reps out of, adding 5 on each side made it so i couldnt get the bar down as far as before, so i kept it where i could get the most motion i guess)

behind back cable pulldown: 130x5 ( i wanted to do presses behind the neck but i didnt see an open bench near the rack to get the right positioniing, dont know any other way to get it there either)

upright rows: 108x5, if its an 8 lb bar, which is what my ezcurl bar weighs (i love doing these, i can really feel it especially when i hit the 5th and i can barely get it to the top)

and alas, i am not used to doing certain exercises on certain days, so i forgot to do my tricep work. i will have to add it in with tomorrows back and calves, ill make sure to get it good tomorrow.

and also used their little decline situp bench to do 5 sets of 20 oblique situps each, focusing as much as i could on each contraction. ill do more next time though i dont think i worked them enough.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> for some reason, my workouts never look as good on paper as anyone elses



But with good results


----------



## Kracin (Mar 25, 2005)

today was my last training day before my weekend off, and im going to do a rep range routine starting this monday for a week, then go back to the power again.

today was:

5x5@235 Deadlifts (i know i can easily do more, but i cant keep the bar gripped for that long, my hands slip on it. i need something that can help with that. maybe some kind of special gloves, or just something to strengthen my grip more which i thought was strong enough already)

5x8@65 DB Bent over row , ill use the 70 or 75 next time so i can get the full exhaustion at 5 reps if possible, ill have the strength for it then definately.

5x25@ 180 Standing Calf raises (ill also use the 100-110 dbs for these next time, definately not enough weight)

5x10 Dips (i also feel like i need a weighted belt or something to weigh me down a little more so i can get these down to 5 reps before its too tiresome).

4x25 Decline Situps (ill do 30 next time, and push it til i cant do a set all the way through until i hit the magic number and work past it)

thoughts or comments would be appreciated, todays workout felt decent. and i swear to god, the weirdest people go the the YMCA gyms.. i need to go somewhere else for my workouts, or find a friend to exercise with lol.


----------



## sara (Mar 27, 2005)

Back to training tomorrow?


----------



## Kracin (Mar 28, 2005)

hell yeah, chest, biceps and abs :-D


----------



## Stu (Mar 28, 2005)

Impressive transformation. You have an awesome peak on your biceps.

 Just a quick point. I see your taking 5g of CEE pre and post workout. With CEE you require a lower dose than Monohydrate. 1/2 a teaspoon (2.5g) pre and 1/2 a teaspoon (2.5g) post is more than enough


----------



## Kracin (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks, im pretty new to all of this so i learn as i try new things generally. ill try the dosage lower though... do you know if the body can only absorb a certain amount of creatine at a specific time?


----------



## Kracin (Mar 28, 2005)

workout was today, chest, biceps, and abs

3x12@135 flat bench
3x10@135 incline bench
3x8@135 decline bench (i wish i could do more with these, but i want to have a spotter there in order to hit my max on the last lift of each set so i can go all out without having to worry, i messed up on an incline lift and had to put it in my lap.... good thing i can lift that weight over my head easy lol)

3x12@80 standing curls
3x10@50 preacher curls
5 pullups then flex hang on the fifth up (i love the flexed hang, it really finished off the biceps with a great "tear" on them)

4x20 incline situps. i still need to find a way to get these down to doing more, but my tail bone is killing me almost the whole time.

more workout tomorrow now too, so ill have to get a good amount of reps in for that day, quads, traps, and hamstrings tomorrow.


----------



## sara (Mar 30, 2005)

How did your " day off" from work go?


----------



## Kracin (Mar 30, 2005)

well it turned out to be a day off from everything lol, i didnt even get my workout yesterday and kinda missed a meal or two, but its all back on track now and going good

today was decent, shrugs, stiff legged deadlifts, and squats

Shrugs:
3x12@120 (2 60 DB)
3x10@140 (2 70 DB)
3x8@160 (2 80 DB)

Squats
3x12@205
3x10@225
3x8@245

Stiff-legged deadlift
3x12@185
3x10@205
3x8@225

i threw in some forearm curls too just to try them out for now, so i can do something to imrpove my grip and up mydeadlift. thats the only thing that doesnt last, so i wanna get it better for next time.

just did 5 sets of 15 at 50 lbs with an ez curl bar of forearm curls to get them going the first time. after working it like that at first they felt incredibly tight which was awesome.

and 4x20 situps at a 45 degree decline.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 3, 2005)

ok ok, so i missed a couple workouts, i wont miss my post for mondays really. and ive got new macros since i havent seen any gain in the past few weeks. 

Total -
 Calories - 4554
 Carbs - 558 g
 protein - 337 g
 fat - 93 g


----------



## sara (Apr 3, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Kracin (Apr 5, 2005)

ok so i missed my post for monday lol..... how bout i just say it right now?

chest and bicep day.

flat bench
5x5@185 (i feel so weak when i bench. but im slowly working my lats and triceps now too which should help with it)

Decline Bench
5x5@185 (failed on the last rep of the last set, but thats ok i guess. almost got it)

flat flyes
5x8@105 (2 55's, i liked these alot, think ill use 60s or 65s next time to get a better burn though)

Curls (ez curl bar)
5x5@100

2 sets of chinups and then a flexed arm hang


----------



## Kracin (Apr 5, 2005)

tuesdays workout today

squats
5x5@185 (still testing what weight i can do while still getting the right stance. i wasnt getting anywhere near correct on my workouts before which upsets me because i could be so much farther a long if i did anything right, but i never do lol)

stiff-legged deadlift
5x8@180

shrugs
5x20@130


----------



## sara (Apr 5, 2005)

Kracin said:
			
		

> tuesdays workout today
> 
> squats
> 5x5@185 (still testing what weight i can do while still getting the right stance. i wasnt getting anywhere near correct on my workouts before which upsets me because i could be so much farther a long if i did anything right, but i never do lol)
> ...



You had great results workingout alone at home.. you will get there in no time   

Have a good night Ian


----------



## Kracin (Apr 8, 2005)

yep well it never posted yesterdays routine, sorry.

today was good, felt decent about the deadlifts so i moved the weight up a little because i got a tip to do them first so i didnt ruin my grip lol.... worked good, never had a slip on my grip this time, ya i know simple solution lol but im an idiot when it comes to obvious things like that, yet people call me smart lol

deadlifts
5x5@275, ill use 3 45s next week and push as hard as i can on them.

bent-over single arm DB rows
5x5@75 , i switched up to the 75 this week, which was pretty cool because i could barely get my 5th on the 65 on my last power week... i would have gone just 70 but they were MIA lol

standing BB calf raises
5x30@225

leg press
5x5@350  first time i used this, i figured id add in a couple more leg exercises so i can get my deadlifts going better, after i got the hang of them they were simple at this weight so ill move up more next time and hopefully it wont kill me lol. machines are always easier for some reason



so this workout was great i think, i still worked almost 2 hours overtime at work and was dead tired when i got home, ate, got my energy back. went and put a lot into it. but im going to switch around my thursday and friday lifting starting next week so i can do deadlifts with a gruop of older guys who are going to be able to give me some help with it, so you might see a lot higher on deadlifts soon  its good to be pushed the right way. ohhh and theres a powerlift meet on june 4th at the Y, so ill find out who is competing and what they are lifting at right now, and aim myself for around there, and if i can get myself to almost that point, then ill try and compete in the meet which will be cool..... ill be a RAW lifter though lol, i know for sure at least 3 of the powerlifters there have suits and shirts.... lol


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2005)

bump!

:bounce:


----------



## Kracin (Apr 18, 2005)

lol a little bump huh...

well fine ill update with something.


i said i as going to do more with deadlifts... well i did!, on thursday since i had to do them early to make good time and get to my DEP (delayed entry program, for the navy) meeting. i pulled 315 3 times... and hurt myself doing it! yeahhh, so on friday i reported it at work as an injury, wasnt a back injury either lol that was fine, i was straining so much with it, my sides were slightly bruised for a day or twom just gotta built those muscles up heh. so yeah nothin much after that, pathetic workouts since then, ill make tomorrow good, or try to.


----------



## Kracin (Apr 20, 2005)

felt better about my workouts today which was good.

shrugs were 5 sets of 10 at 95 lbs in each hand with a good 3-4 second hold at the top on each rep, this is great because i wasnt able to do barely 8 at 80 lbs last time.

squats were even better too, with proper form and a full 90 degree angle on the legs squat, 3 sets of 5 at 255!

to go with squats there 3x5@390 on leg press machine

and 3 sets of 20 inclined situps


----------



## Kracin (Apr 20, 2005)

well the reason i had such a good workout is cause i got my hydro test done today. and i was a littl eheavier than i thought i was! ..... but thats good!

200.6 lbs at 7.3% body "fatness" lol yes thats a word
last time i was 
180.5lbs at 5% body "fatness".

if you dont want to do that math, thats 20 lb gain, 15 is lean and 5 is fat, in 2 months (a  couple days less than 2 months). so thats great IMO at this rate i can keep the bulk up for another 2 months or until im at 220, then cut down to 210 which will put me back around 5% bodyfat or less. !


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 20, 2005)

impressive gains bro, how tall are you? I'm 6'4 and at about 200lbs 10% bf..and I've been bulking with great gains in lifting but not really weight wise. I've upped my calorie intake. anything you suggest? what is your diet look like, broken down each meal?


----------



## Kracin (Apr 21, 2005)

i thought i posted my meals here in my journal? just look back a little bit, it should all be there.


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

Great results Ian!  
Once again, I'm very proud of you


----------



## Alaric (Apr 22, 2005)

SOLID TRANSFORMATION!! Truly inspirational....How tall are you btw?


----------



## Kracin (Apr 22, 2005)

6'1 here, thanks btw


----------

